# Antique Tricycle Identification



## csmintergroup (Jul 27, 2011)

I ran across this old bike a week or two ago. Wanted to know if anyone knows the brand, year? Thanks to all who took the time to help.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome

Try this site

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/index.php


----------



## csmintergroup (Jul 27, 2011)

We looked on that site. However I have no idea where to start. Does anyone recognize the design on the front fender?


----------



## vincev (Jul 27, 2011)

Its  a Murray from probably mid 60's


----------



## OldRider (Jul 27, 2011)

What you should do is post it in the trike section of this forum, lots of 3 wheel knowledge in there!


----------



## csmintergroup (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

